# معلومات عن تجربة الاستخلاص ساعدوني ارجوكم؟؟



## طالبةهندسةكيمياوي (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اريد المساعده في تجربه الاستخلاص 

وعندي بعض الاسئله 

لماذا يضاف الHclالى الطبقة المائية بعد الاستخلاص؟
مامعنى 10% NaoH؟؟
سبب اذابة البنزويك في NaoH ?
سبب فتح قمع الفصل بين فترة واخرى وماهو الغاز الخارج؟؟

ارجوووووووكم ضروري


----------



## طالبةهندسةكيمياوي (1 يناير 2010)

علما ان حنا خلطنا مزيج من النفثالين والبنزويك وبعده وضعنا عليه الايثر ثم وضعناهم في قمع الفصل ورجينا وبعده نتنظرنا تنفصل طبقتين طبقة مائيه وطبقة عضويه 

تكفووووون ضروري ارجو المساعده


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يضاف حامض الهيدروكلوريك على الطبقة المائية لفصل المواد العضوية الذائبة لانها عندما تتفاعل مع الصودا الكاوية تتحول الى ايسترات ( مثل الصابون ) وحتى يتم الفصل يجب اضافة هذا الحامض للتخلص من القلوية وتسهيل عملية الفصل . بينما الغازات التي تخرج فتعتمد على المواد التي يتم استخلاصها فاحيانا يكون الغاز هيدروجين واحيانا يكون ابخرة عضوية متطايرة volatile organics . 
اما NaOH 10 % تعني اذابة 10 غرام صودا كاوية في 100 مللتر ماء مع مراعات النقاوة .
اما البنزويك اسيد فهو مادة هيدروكربونية وتتفاعل مع الصودا الكاوية لتشكل الايستر كما قلت او ما يعرف ب saponification 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## طالبةهندسةكيمياوي (2 يناير 2010)

الف الف الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل 

ساعدتني كثيرا 

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اختي طالبة هندسة كيمياوي على الرحب والسعة وان شاء الله تتخرجين وتصيرين مهندسة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## زينب امجد (21 مارس 2015)

ممكن تقرير عن استخلاص المواد الصلبة واستخلاص المنتجات الطبيعية


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

توضيح التفاعل لتوضيح الاسباب


----------

